# 960lb Strong Man



## RVGleason (Jan 12, 2017)

http://nypost.com/video/this-960-pound-man-is-a-modern-day-hercules/


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 12, 2017)

http://nypost.com/2017/01/12/pakistans-strongest-man-eats-10000-calories-a-day/


----------



## Blackspots (Jan 13, 2017)

There is no way this guy is even close to 960 pounds.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 14, 2017)

While the guy has amazing strength, there's NO way he's 960 lbs.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 14, 2017)

I'd say the guys weight is more muscle than fat which would account for his strength.


----------



## HereticFA (Jan 14, 2017)

Still a Skye fan said:


> While the guy has amazing strength, there's NO way he's 960 lbs.


Comparing his pics to those of Robert Earl Hughes, I'd say it's very plausible. He's a little taller than Hughes was and muscle is denser than fat.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 23, 2017)

He certainly is "more athletic" than his peers. However, for him to compete in the Strongman stage be it : Powerlifting , Olympic Weightlifting, Strongman Events, Highland Games etc. he has a long road to travel...


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 24, 2017)

Judging solely by my eye and watching the clips, I'd put him at between 500-600 lbs. body weight. Also, as Tony said he has a long way to go if he wants to compete in any strength sports. His video feats which I grant you are visually impressive are really not that impressive from a strength standpoint if you know exactly what you're looking at and have a frame of reference of high level strength accomplishments.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 28, 2017)

LeoGibson said:


> Judging solely by my eye and watching the clips, I'd put him at between 500-600 lbs. body weight. Also, as Tony said he has a long way to go if he wants to compete in any strength sports. His video feats which I grant you are visually impressive are really not that impressive from a strength standpoint if you know exactly what you're looking at and have a frame of reference of high level strength accomplishments.


 
=============================================

*To be recognized by his "peers" in the strength world - at some point he would be expected to show up at recognized events. to even get to a competitive level takes years of training ..*

*Leo: it's also true when you mention a "frame of reference" just look at the vitals of 2016 WSM Champion:*

*Brian Shaw (2016 World's Strongest Man) 6'8" 420 lbs.*


*Done in the gym*

Squat &#8211; 905
Bench press &#8211; N/A, but it is known that Shaw has done 530 pounds for a double
Tyre Deadlift &#8211; 1,140 lb (520 kg) (with straps)
Indoor Rowing &#8211; 100 meters in 12.8 seconds
*Strongman* _done in official Strongman competition_

Rogue Elephant Bar Deadlift (with straps) &#8211; 1,021 lb (463 kg) (Arnold Strongman Classic 2016)
Hummer Tire Strongman Deadlift (with straps) &#8211; 1,140 lb (520 kg)[12]
Log Lift &#8211; 441 lb (200 kg)
----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 28, 2017)

No doubt. Shaw is at the top of his game right now. But keep an eye out for Eddie Hall. He set the deadlift record with 500 kgs. He's turning his focus solely on strongman now and I see some possible big things for him this year.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 28, 2017)

Just did a quick lookup on Eddie Hall (6'3" 408 lbs - 29 years of age). Pretty impressive - also has youth on his side...


----------



## bigmac (Jan 31, 2017)

RVGleason said:


> I'd say the guys weight is more muscle than fat which would account for his strength.



Sorry but no one has 500 pounds of muscle. I had a body mass assessment last week which concluded my lean body mass was 175 pounds (I'm 6'4" and fairly well muscled). Double my lean body mass (350 pounds) would be a stretch.


----------

